# peaking time of ephedrine



## OmarJackson (May 31, 2004)

how long does it take for the effects of ephedrine to peak in the body after ingestion. Because i want to schedule my workouts when  my energy levels are at their highest. It feels for me that ephedrine takes a while to peak before i feel more energized. 

are there any supps out their that give you an instant energy boost and ephedrine like rush, so i can take them immediatly before i workout and not have to wait around.


----------



## Mudge (May 31, 2004)

Just take it 30 minutes or so prior. Anything that peaked instantly would last for seconds or a few short minutes.


----------



## brodus (May 31, 2004)

IN-rage intranasal 5AA is an instant (well five minutes) boost.

To get an "instant" boost you must shoot or snort...even fast acting oralsa take 20-30 minutes.


----------



## OmarJackson (May 31, 2004)

i heard redline was pretty close to instant


----------



## brodus (May 31, 2004)

Who told you that?  GoPro?

If you heard that, believe it, and already think that, go out and buy it and try it. 

Truly instant is snorting and shooting...millions of heroin and coke addicts can't be wrong.  If there was a faster way, and it involved liposomal delivery, they'd be using it.


----------



## Var (Jun 1, 2004)

I felt the effects of Redline after about 5 mins. It wasnt the peak though.


----------



## OmarJackson (Jun 1, 2004)

brodus said:
			
		

> Who told you that? GoPro?
> 
> If you heard that, believe it, and already think that, go out and buy it and try it.
> 
> Truly instant is snorting and shooting...millions of heroin and coke addicts can't be wrong. If there was a faster way, and it involved liposomal delivery, they'd be using it.


whoa... relax supplement god. no, i didn't here it from gopro, actually it was a coworker that told me that.


----------



## brodus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hah...I am relaxed--you're the one that wants a supplement to hit you like crack rock!  Just making a point, man, and curious who would be saying that any delivery system short of injection/snorting would make ephedrine's peak hit in under 25 minutes.  Sounds like you already had an answer to your question, so I had to probe.

Seriously, try snorting ephedrine HCL, or dump some Yohimbe HCL and Caffeine in a saline nasal spray. I've heard it's an instant energy buzz (this is from Avant Labs forum).


----------



## topolo (Jun 1, 2004)

brodus are you serious?


----------



## brodus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hahah, Dude, I'm not kidding at all!  I'll dig up the posts if you want.  I was researching IN-Rage (intranasal 5AA which I purchased and really like), and found all this stuff about people snorting just about everything INCLUDING PHs, Yohimbe, Caffeine, Ephedrinre, Ritalin (of course,) etc...and then someone came up with the idea of just dumping the powders in a cheapo saline nasal sprayer to make it easier.  I thin kthey even did a dosing breakdown.  Apparently Yohimbe snorted makes you very aggressive...could be the nasty drip, not sure...but the effects are rapid.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 1, 2004)

Ephedrine hits me kinda funny..I can take it and not feel a thing, but as soon as I hit the weights at the gym it hits me like a MACK truck. I can't explain why, but thats how it hits me.


----------

